# Hello from Queensland, Australia



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Hello, My name is Jen and I call my Mousery, Jaroslava. I was intially just interested in fawns but now have quite a variety of colours, coats and markings. And I love them all. Still working on the fawns but so many problems with them to work through, especially obesity.

As you probably already know, we don't have the strong colours other countries have but there is hope that we may be able to develop stronger colours in the future.

Look forward to reading all the posts.
Cheers,
Jen


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to our forums


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## jaroslava (May 16, 2010)

Belated "Thank you" for the greetings.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

